# 2017 Track Pack



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I was in Sandicliffe Nottingham earlier today and was told the GTR's that are going around the country will be with them this weekend.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have to say, not impressed with the track edition.

£10k for suspension and chassis stiffening doesn't really do enough for me.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been told that on the 10/11th Dec that they are at West Way Manchester ... might take a look purely from curiosity tbh.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Have to say, not impressed with the track edition.
> 
> £10k for suspension and chassis stiffening doesn't really do enough for me.


If only I could agree with you Adam. It totally transforms the rigidity and handling, without the 'crashiness' of the Nismo.

In my opinion, it is the best R35 that Nissan have produced for £10 over the standard model without spending 150k on a Nismo that is really not a day to day car.

Please drive one before making a statement or buying a standard car. It takes a lot to impress me after nearly 9 years of R35, but I believe this MY17 track version to be the best.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> If only I could agree with you Adam. It totally transforms the rigidity and handling, without the 'crashiness' of the Nismo.
> 
> In my opinion, it is the best R35 that Nissan have produced for £10 over the standard model without spending 150k on a Nismo that is really not a day to day car.
> 
> Please drive one before making a statement or buying a standard car. It takes a lot to impress me after nearly 9 years of R35, but I believe this MY17 track version to be the best.


Shush John. We don't want anyone to know..... :chuckle:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

sidepipe said:


> Shush John. We don't want anyone to know..... :chuckle:


Agree keep it quiet! I want one and if others decide the same then there's going to be a long wait to get one.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Are these available for demo, or just to sit in the showroom?


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

5star said:


> Are these available for demo, or just to sit in the showroom?


They're just static. LHD too I believe.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Skint said:


> I was in Sandicliffe Nottingham earlier today and was told the GTR's that are going around the country will be with them this weekend.


thanks for the post - I will pay them a visit to see what all the fuss is about! 


R32 or R35


R35 or R32 

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

The car going round the garages is LHD. I was shocked that the seats are a 10k option on top as well.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> If only I could agree with you Adam. It totally transforms the rigidity and handling, without the 'crashiness' of the Nismo.
> 
> In my opinion, it is the best R35 that Nissan have produced for £10 over the standard model without spending 150k on a Nismo that is really not a day to day car.
> 
> Please drive one before making a statement or buying a standard car. It takes a lot to impress me after nearly 9 years of R35, but I believe this MY17 track version to be the best.


How do you know what proportion of that is the suspension and what is the chassis stiffening.

Based on what you've said, cf the nismo, it's all down to the suspension, which does not equate to £10k.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

AnEvoGuy said:


> The car going round the garages is LHD. I was shocked that the seats are a 10k option on top as well.


£6k


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> How do you know what proportion of that is the suspension and what is the chassis stiffening.
> 
> Based on what you've said, cf the nismo, it's all down to the suspension, which does not equate to £10k.


Knowing a little about engineering and physics, I'd say quite a lot of it is down to the bonded chassis.... but there's no way to tell without putting the standard suspension on one and see what the differences are. Even if you did that, the result may be a little strange, since the standard suspension is tuned for the less rigid body, so the results may just be awful.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The point is the nismo has the same bonded chassis!

I don't think you'll find orders of magnitude of difference in the rigidity, I'd be hugely surprised if the suspension was tuned especially for any extra.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, there are orders of magnitude difference in the overall affect so that's all I really care about.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

going to stick my neck out here and comment...
the new TP will probably be one of the greatest GTR`s ever... totally user friendly on the road and weapon on track.........

..............that being - IF, they don`t ruin it, like the last one, by removing the rear seats and leaving out a load of sound proofing, making it horrendous as a daily...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's the IF? We know they aren't removing the rear seats or the sound deadening.

I still don't get the big deal. It's just a suspension set up. Is it just because it's the best unnmodified car from Nissan?


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, clearly you have no understanding of how rigidity affects the vehicle dynamics in the same way you have no understanding of why someone might not want to modify a car as soon as they drive it off the forecourt. 

Firstly, even if it was "just a suspension set up, " it's a set up designed to improve handling and responsiveness developed by a manufacturer who has infinitely more resource to throw at it than any after market tuner. Tiny changes in suspension can have huge influence on characteristics. 

But even if you believe that "the suspension can be replaced," lateral and torsional rigidity of the body in white has a HUGE impact on handling, which is why so many manufacturers bang on about it. If the body was 100% rigid, then the suspension would be the only component that matters, but physics dictates that any car chassis is FAR from that. The fact that the R35 is a heavy car just amplifies the problem.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a 2012 track pack now and a 2011 premium, they drive and handle miles apart.

Being honest the premium is more suited to everyday life but track pack for occasional use.

Don't think the additional pricing of my current track pack is excessive for what you get.

I have also been in cars with after market suspension and have failed to be impressed in anyway.

At the end of the day it probably comes down to personal preferance.

Would have liked to have seen the new track pack fitted with ceramics.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No need to be aggressive and insulting, it's just a conflicting opinion. 

I do understand the benefits of chassis stiffening when attempting to improve ride handling - it's essential that you can rely on the consistent performance of the anchors of the suspension in order to tune them with confidence they'll behave the same way in as many conditions as possible. This stuff comes up a lot in my day job.

I am skeptical that they've achieved big improvements with the chassis binding and think it's more of a marketing ploy, primarily because they've not quoted any percentages to back up the gains they are selling.

I think they've probably done an excellent job of pitching the suspension right.

What I don't agree with is that an aftermarket tuner cannot compete with a good suspension set up. If you have a specific goal in mind and employ the right people dedicated to that goal, it does not necessarily require the resources of Nissan.

This of course doesn't matter if you are against modifying, which is fully understandable, but in these circles, such people are a rare breed.

Aside from the above, I'd be interested to see the replacement cost of the track edition suspension components required to do a swap. Historically the donor parts can be bought for under £3000 in total.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> No need to be aggressive and insulting, it's just a conflicting opinion.


Wasn't aggressive or insulting.... you said yourself you don't "get" it and were completely dismissing the stiffened chassis, leading to the conclusion that you don't understand such things. You've also said in the past that you don't see why people would not mod a car. Obviously given that you now say you DO understand such things I can see how being told you don't would seem insulting - but frankly most people who drive cars don't know ( or care ) about them.



> I do understand the benefits of chassis stiffening when attempting to improve ride handling - it's essential that you can rely on the consistent performance of the anchors of the suspension in order to tune them with confidence they'll behave the same way in as many conditions as possible. This stuff comes up a lot in my day job.


Then you clearly understand why, if Nissan are even telling the truth about bonding at all, the chassis WILL be stiffer, because it's bonded AND welded, and therefor the car WILL drive differently no matter what suspension you put on it. Clearly, whether anyone buys one is down to a million factors, most of which are personal. I have the luxury of not needing the GT-R to be a daily, but also really just want to drive the thing rather than worry about where the last mod will break. So, for me, the Track Edition is the perfect car - and to say you don't "get" it without ever having driven one _I_ find insulting 



> I am skeptical that they've achieved big improvements with the chassis binding and think it's more of a marketing ploy, primarily because they've not quoted any percentages to back up the gains they are selling.


2 to 6% increase in local torsional rigidity I seem to remember reading somewhere....



> What I don't agree with is that an aftermarket tuner cannot compete with a good suspension set up. If you have a specific goal in mind and employ the right people dedicated to that goal, it does not necessarily require the resources of Nissan.


Maybe true, but then you're no longer talking about the portion of the £10k upgrade cost that the Nissan suspension costs, nor the simple act of spending an hour picking a car up from a dealer vs days of tuning a suspension. If you enjoy that sort of stuff then fine.... I just don't have the time or will.

Tell you what.... when I've had the optimisation done I'll let John take mine for a blast - he can directly compare it to your old car. Would be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Very interested in the results


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

There will always be a place for the tuners to work on the suspension from changing springs, dampers, roll bars etc etc. However, what they cannot do is bond the chassis as Nissan have done from the factory on both the Nismo and Track Edition for the MY17.

In my opinion, this completely alters the basic structure to which the suspension is based upon, and I am sure that some tuners will now be working on systems based on the bonded chassis that may improve the characteristics of the car and may not.

Tyres also play an integral part of the suspension and feel of the car and Nissan are still tied in with Dunlop and thus have produced a set up based on a run flat tyre that is a compromise. It is here that improvements may be found on the Track edition, but the suspension would need to be adapted to suit the new tyres.

No one is right and no one is wrong as it is subjective. I just believe that if you start with a great bonded chassis, you will be ahead of the game when it comes to fine tuning. The 10k upgrade is certainly worth the extra, but the 60 - 70k upgrade to a Nismo is not in my opinion.

I just loved the way the new car reacted instantaneously to directional change with fantastic turn in and greater stability at high speed both on the corners and the straights.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be doing this back to back drive in my car against the new MY17 track edition of Sidepipe's


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> No need to be aggressive and insulting, it's just a conflicting opinion.


If you knew Sidepipe (also an Adam) you would realise that he couldn't be aggressive or insulting if he tried!. Mind you, his other half:runaway: Only joking Susan

He has been very analytical from a very strong engineering background and I am sure that he wasn't meaning to be overtly aggressive


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not offended, just the thread seemed to turn adversarial and I didn't see why it should.

Look, given the choice if far rather have the stiffest possible chassis, so long as the weight penalty wasn't too adverse. It's definitely better. All I'm saying is that John couldn't know where the benefits he experienced came from, chassis, suspension or the combination.

I'd like to know exactly what has gone into the chassis stiffening before deciding it's the reason for the greatness of the car. Additionally even with driving it, which I have not, there's no way to tell where the improvement lies without swapping parts off to establish a control or reference. 

John, did you drive it on the road as well as on track?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> He has been very analytical from a very strong engineering background and I am sure that he wasn't meaning to be overtly aggressive


Definitely no more aggressive than some of Adamantium's posts on here.



Adamantium said:


> I'm not offended, just the thread seemed to turn adversarial and I didn't see why it should.


If you really cannot see why, maybe you should read back over some of your posts on this thread and see how they may be perceived as adversarial ...

Maybe you're just not used to people questioning you on here? Maybe Adam, John and some others (including me) don't buy into the Adamantium = Meister GTR hyperbole ...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm all for being questioned, especially by John, he has more track driving experience than probably anyone else I know. It's why I spent a while on the phone to him earlier this week asking his opinion on this very topic.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Evo9lution said:


> Definitely no more aggressive than some of Adamantium's posts on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having a negative view of the car doesn't put me at odds with those who have a positive view. It's the car I struggle with, not its fans.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Having a negative view of the car doesn't put me at odds with those who have a positive view. It's the car I struggle with, not its fans.


You say that but the nature of your posts and the way you have repeated the same thing over and over again obviously has put you at odds with people ...


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Shrek & I visited Nissan Nottingham today and had a good look around the MY17 Track edition LHD & the MY17 Nismo RHD.

They also have a red MY17 for sale in the showroom plus a white demo car.

A few snaps for your enjoyment.



















































































































































































































































If anyone has a R32 N1 or R32 Nismo for sale, please send details. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Love the alcantara dash in the nismo.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

*Nismo Track pack*

Well I had the chance to nip into sandicliffe today

I was told 92K on the road for track pack,available Jan onwards and comes with the plain black recaro's (which don't tilt forward) and carbon boot spoiler.

The Nismo was 150K, out of my range, but what a beautiful car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Recaros don't tilt forward? You sure? I thought it came with the stock black/red recaro with the standard access to the back seats. If not, it's almost as if you have to order the option seats for the back to be useful.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

*Track pack*

The Nismo car has the seat latch for access for rear passengers, however the Track Pack does not.

Maybe the Track pack is a pre production model or something and maybe the final product will be different. Who know's?

Track pack was LHD and Nismo RHD but would'nt have thought that would play a difference


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

That track edition is lhd so has the carbon back seats that are an option here I believe. I get mine in just under 3 weeks with any luck, so can confirm 100% then, but I was under the impression the UK version has the standard Recaro seats.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It will be nice to find a definate spec of car.

Nice xmas box to look forward too


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Skint said:


> It will be nice to find a definate spec of car.
> 
> Nice xmas box to look forward too


Yep, definitely! Originally I was originally told mid January so was a pleasant surprise when they said it'd be a month earlier.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sidepipe said:


> That track edition is lhd so has the carbon back seats that are an option here I believe. I get mine in just under 3 weeks with any luck, so can confirm 100% then, but I was under the impression the UK version has the standard Recaro seats.


Ignore me..


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Chou said:


> Ignore me..


Ignore who? 



sidepipe said:


> Yep, definitely! Originally I was originally....


Think I need to ignore me too :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe a silly question but are the R35 Nismo front seats the same as in the Nismo Juke?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

No they are very different.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sidepipe said:


> Ignore who?
> 
> 
> 
> Think I need to ignore me too :chuckle:


Haha, I quoted you to answer something you already knew so I edited afterwards when I realised.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> Maybe a silly question but are the R35 Nismo front seats the same as in the Nismo Juke?





twobadmice said:


> No they are very different.


From what I can see the Nismo buckets are just a pair of retrimmed Recaro Sportster CS's.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

sidepipe said:


> Think I need to ignore me too :chuckle:


We all do ...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Chou said:


> From what I can see the Nismo buckets are just a pair of retrimmed Recaro Sportster CS's.



The mother in law is downsizing from an X trail to a Juke and I am trying to persuade her to go for the Nismo so I can swap the front seats with my MY 10 seats lol


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> The mother in law is downsizing from an X trail to a Juke and I am trying to persuade her to go for the Nismo so I can swap the front seats with my MY 10 seats lol


They won't fold, just so you are aware


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Presumably the non-folding seats will still adjust forward though, using the knob, so not the end of the world.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

sidepipe said:


> Yep, definitely! Originally I was originally told mid January so was a pleasant surprise when they said it'd be a month earlier.


How long ago did you place your order Sidepipe?


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Will64 said:


> How long ago did you place your order Sidepipe?


Ordered on 9th September.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

sidepipe said:


> Ordered on 9th September.


That was a good day!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

sidepipe said:


> Ordered on 9th September.


There's a fairly long wait then.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Will64 said:


> There's a fairly long wait then.


I don't really know to be honest. I might be wrong, but I seem to recall Nissan saying deliveries of the Track Edition would start for UK customers mid to late November, so mine's only really a month ( if that ) after then... and I've not heard of anyone else getting one yet, so mine might be one of the first. If that's the case the wait if you ordered now might be shorter.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I asked the dealer about the impact of changing mine for one and they said delivery anytime Feb/March if I swapped now. They would allow me to swap until they received the existing order.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I asked the dealer about the impact of changing mine for one and they said delivery anytime Feb/March if I swapped now. They would allow me to swap until they received the existing order.


Are you tempted to change your order now then? It's a shame there isn't a demonstrator available to try out because I am very tempted by it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, this was before my deliberations. I can see the merit, just not for me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Enquired about one of these and told June delivery. Don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, the seats are the ones from the Recaro Edition.
Yes, they tilt forward.
No, the suspension isn't too hard for the road.
No, you shouldn't buy one ( I like the exclusivity :chuckle: )
Yes, the car is awesome :clap:

Can't compare to the standard MY17 because I've never driven one, and anyway I've only driven this for about 300 miles and am sticking to the run-in schedule. What I can already tell you though is it's sharper than the MY11 I used to have, but if anything a little less harsh over bad surfaces - a pretty neat trick if you ask me.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing it in a few weeks. Make sure it's run in by then


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

It was sobbing while stuck in the paddock at Silverstone on Saturday ...


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

The interior on the MY17 Nismo is such a step up from my old 59 plate.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

sidepipe said:


> Yes, the seats are the ones from the Recaro Edition.
> Yes, they tilt forward.
> No, the suspension isn't too hard for the road.
> No, you shouldn't buy one ( I like the exclusivity :chuckle: )
> ...



That is stunning!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

*Nearly 4000 miles later...*

Thought I'd dig up this old thread to give an update, because I've now had the chance to drive the car on some superb roads in Scotland, on the Silverstone GP circuit yesterday, and a fair bit around town too.

All I can say is wow.... just.... wow. Every time I drive it things just seem to get better. I really couldn't say how much of it's down to the bonded chassis, the Nismo suspension, the slightly wider front track, but I can say without a doubt it's not the carbon spoiler ( nice though it is  ) The thing that really stood out in the Scottish Highlands ( apart from how under-rated that place is as a driving destination ) was that you can feel every movement of the suspension, how the tyres are biting into the tarmac, every nuance of the terrain. On track it was the completely neutral balance - my MY11 liked to under steer if you were a bit over-enthusiastic coming into a corner whereas in the TE you can pretty much balance the front and rear exactly how you want.... when you get it right it makes even a numpty driver like me feel like a star!

Like I say, I can't say how much of this is down to the bonded chassis, which is really the only thing you couldn't tweak after purchase... but what I can say is Nissan undersell this thing big time. If you want a car that's more GT than R, or want to mod it as soon as it comes off the production line, then the standard MY17 might still be the way to go - though I suspect ( but can't prove ) the chassis plays its part. Otherwise, this Track Edition is what the GT-R was always about... and then some.

I'm in love all over again, in case you hadn't noticed


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

What Adam (sidepipe) didn't mention was the fact that Jake Hill and I took the car out for 8 laps at Silverstone and Jake honestly said that it was the best balanced R35 he had ever driven. Virtually no understeer and oversteer that could be induced with total control. No clinks and cranks from the drivetrain, gearbox or differentials and the steering response was one of the best Jake had experienced in any car. That the car was on the new Dunlop runflats was a complete surprise as well.

Although not able to try the LM20 Track Edition that was there, the added performance, aero, suspension and brakes would in Jake Hill's opinion, be the perfect road and track car on the market today.

I may have to re-think my car strategy :runaway:



sidepipe said:


> Thought I'd dig up this old thread to give an update, because I've now had the chance to drive the car on some superb roads in Scotland, on the Silverstone GP circuit yesterday, and a fair bit around town too.
> 
> All I can say is wow.... just.... wow. Every time I drive it things just seem to get better. I really couldn't say how much of it's down to the bonded chassis, the Nismo suspension, the slightly wider front track, but I can say without a doubt it's not the carbon spoiler ( nice though it is  ) The thing that really stood out in the Scottish Highlands ( apart from how under-rated that place is as a driving destination ) was that you can feel every movement of the suspension, how the tyres are biting into the tarmac, every nuance of the terrain. On track it was the completely neutral balance - my MY11 liked to under steer if you were a bit over-enthusiastic coming into a corner whereas in the TE you can pretty much balance the front and rear exactly how you want.... when you get it right it makes even a numpty driver like me feel like a star!
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone asked on delivery times of Track Edition recently?

Notice the buckets can now be ordered...as this will be weekend / track car tempted to get the TE and have the car with all the NISMO bits rather than buy a 17 or 18 and mod straight away


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is to phone main agents and see if there's a build slot allocation

Very much doubt there will be stock, but again worth phoning around as there maybe a cancelled order.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

I hate this thread 

Think I will make the call on Monday, and see what time scale and deals can be done. 

Buckets the same as the Nismo? Why buy a Nismo??? That's what I really don't get. Bar the carbon obviously.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Chris**** said:


> I hate this thread
> 
> Think I will make the call on Monday, and see what time scale and deals can be done.
> 
> Buckets the same as the Nismo? Why buy a Nismo??? That's what I really don't get. Bar the carbon obviously.


We try and please!

Not 100% sure that the Nismo seats are available in the 2018 model but it is worth getting the carbon boot. Delivery of 2018 models have not been scheduled yet but it is worth getting your name down.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> We try and please!
> 
> Not 100% sure that the Nismo seats are available in the 2018 model but it is worth getting the carbon boot. Delivery of 2018 models have not been scheduled yet but it is worth getting your name down.


Glad the buckets have been added on...wish they did the NISMO steering wheel as well


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chris**** said:


> I hate this thread
> 
> Think I will make the call on Monday, and see what time scale and deals can be done.
> 
> Buckets the same as the Nismo? Why buy a Nismo??? That's what I really don't get. Bar the carbon obviously.


Two in Hampshire would be cool...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Skint said:


> Best bet is to phone main agents and see if there's a build slot allocation
> 
> Very much doubt there will be stock, but again worth phoning around as there maybe a cancelled order.


Thanks have asked my local West Way


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Knew you'd be back Henry!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Knew you'd be back Henry!


Ha ha it’s an addiction I can’t kick!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Ha ha it’s an addiction I can’t kick!


What colour are you going for?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> What colour are you going for?


If TE then white (loved yours when I saw it at Goodwood) or DMG...if standard then Katsura


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

nurburgringgtr said:


> We try and please!
> 
> Not 100% sure that the Nismo seats are available in the 2018 model but it is worth getting the carbon boot. Delivery of 2018 models have not been scheduled yet but it is worth getting your name down.


The TE option seats are different to Nismo. I asked my local dealership to price the Nismo seats for me, because I think the Nismo’s red alcantara centres suit the black/red TE interior better than the all-black TE option seats:
TE @ £6k Vs Nismo @ £14k (incl fitting and you keep the original seats)
Much as I would have loved the Nismo seats, no amount of man maths would have got £14k past my good lady wife.

But I did manage to acquire a rather fetching steering wheel.... 
Neil

https://photos.app.goo.gl/BXKQvDOrjwN9hOZj2


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Beillynoy said:


> The TE option seats are different to Nismo. I asked my local dealership to price the Nismo seats for me, because I think the Nismo’s red alcantara centres suit the black/red TE interior better than the all-black TE option seats:
> TE @ £6k Vs Nismo @ £14k (incl fitting and you keep the original seats)
> Much as I would have loved the Nismo seats, no amount of man maths would have got £14k past my good lady wife.
> 
> ...


Love that wheel!

Ref the seats are the TE optional buckets the same as the ones in the Spec V from 2010?


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks. No idea re the 2010 Spec V. Although another thread here did seem to suggest they might be the same:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/500489-my2017-gt-r-track-edition-engineered-nismo.html

Hope that helps.
N.


----------



## alexdimi (Dec 16, 2017)

Can any Track Edition owner confirm that track edition has back seats and if not if is possible to install a recaro child seat using ISOFIX in back seats? 
Ideally of its possible to upload some photos on the rear seat space. 

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

alexdimi said:


> Can any Track Edition owner confirm that track edition has back seats and if not if is possible to install a recaro child seat using ISOFIX in back seats?
> Ideally of its possible to upload some photos on the rear seat space.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


My 2017 TE has back seats. Look the same as my 2015 GT-R had.
I have taken some pics and saved in the following google photos folder. You will also find screenshots from the 2017 owners manual I downloaded (might be US but I can confirm the latch / metal hook things at the rear of the seat base exist on the UK model too).

Take a look:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/sZ8CEZYCvQyDolGI2

Neil


----------



## alexdimi (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you Neil. My dealer by mistake informed me that track edition does not have back seats that is why I had to clarify. 

By 99% my decision had been made and if nothing change dramatically I will proceed with an order of a White Track pack to be delivered i suppose in at least 6 months.


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

I would have my doubts ordering from a dealer that does not even know how many seats the car is supposed to have!

Try John at Nobles in Edinburgh (0131 440 5353). I am sure that, if distance is a problem, he will transport it to you. 

Neil


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi all, does the track ed have exactly the same bonded chassis, wheels/tyres and suspension as the Nismo or is it bits of the Nismo and bits of the premium model mixed together? 
(I couldn't imagine the only difference is the turbos and the carbon body kit).

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

girodreaming said:


> Hi all, does the track ed have exactly the same bonded chassis, wheels/tyres and suspension as the Nismo or is it bits of the Nismo and bits of the premium model mixed together?
> (I couldn't imagine the only difference is the turbos and the carbon body kit).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's got the same chassis and wheels/tyres. The suspension is "a version of" the Nismo chassis.... not sure it's identical but certainly the car's much sharper than standard.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

I've got a my13 track pack and love it. It handles so well. This is my first gtr so can't really compare it to the standard version. However, the guy I bought this from had previously owned a non track pack and found the track pack version handled much better.

I may look at the my17 track pack in the future.

I would definitely consider a my17 track pack.


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

Yesterday I put a deposit down for a 2016 Track ed so was curious how similar it was to a nismo. I owned a 2014 premium which ended up fbo e85. This one will likely stay standard

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

